# gauge install



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

does anyone know how to install an autometer water gauge? i just bought one off ebay and i thought it would have come with instructions but it didnt. i think the part number is 2511-156. it comes with 5 studs. two longer ones that im guessin are to mount. and then 3 smaller ones. and 2 wires for the light. and the sending unit. im trying to put it on my nx.

and yes i did search this time and all i found was for b14's.


----------

